# made the jump



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Well guys i'm proud to tell ya'll that I no longer work at the modular home plant that I was employed at. I made the jump to the real would and starting tuesday, i'll be working with fellow drywall talk member PA Rocker!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They say a change is as good as a holiday. I hope that it works out for you both.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Well guys i'm proud to tell ya'll that I no longer work at the modular home plant that I was employed at. I made the jump to the real would and starting tuesday, i'll be working with fellow drywall talk member PA Rocker!


So does that mean there's a opening at the plant where you use to work:whistling2:

Way to go fr8train:thumbsup: hope it works out well for you


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Have fun f8train . PA rocker is a cool guy.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*Thanks*

Congrats on making the change. It takes some ba!!s to step into uncertianty. I really appreciate you taking the chance and coming along and I'm sure we'll both gain from you're choice:thumbsup:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Congrats on making the change. It takes some ba!!s to step into uncertianty. I really appreciate you taking the chance and coming along and I'm sure we'll both gain from you're choice:thumbsup:.


Slave drive him PA rocker, and when he ask whens coffee break, don't forget to laugh really loud and keep on working


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Slave drive him PA rocker, and when he ask whens coffee break, don't forget to laugh really loud and keep on working


 Thats right! I whip myself if I have to!! He didn't ask but I take two 10 miniute brakes all day:lol: (on joke). Gotta get things done if you wanna make the money. But like my wife said... he drives a Chevy truck, what else do you need to know??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Good luck,, hope it all works great for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome to the real world fr8.

I was offered a job at a modular plant to run the drywall crew. After checking it out I said nope,that ain't me.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope you fellas aint going to vent your anger at each other on here:sleep1:
We get enough of that wi 2buck and 2bjr:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> Hope you fellas aint going to vent your anger at each other on here:sleep1:
> We get enough of that wi 2buck and 2bjr:yes:


 I'm a firmly believe in taking the issues to the source of the problem:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I survived my first day in the 'real' world of finishing. Don't think I set any records, but don't think I did to bad either.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Well I survived my first day in the 'real' world of finishing. Don't think I set any records, but don't think I did to bad either.


You will do fine fr8train, just be willing to listen, and don't be afraid to ask twice if you don't understand how or why to do something. and don't say to PA rocker,"but in the factory they did things like this" Do things the way he wants them done:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

but the factory gods know all!


----------

